
Dip – A Programming Language for Beginners - raghav_nautiyal
Hello everyone!<p>Introducing Dip (Recursive acronym for Dip isn&#x27;t python) - a programming language designed specifically for beginners. It aims to make programs natural to read and write.<p>Dip is easy to read and understand - and eliminates most of Python&#x27;s issues while also being a lot faster. It tries to eliminate indentation errors and has friendly error messages. It also tries to provide the power of python.<p>I also made a website for Dip, where you can try Dip in your browser, post questions on the forum and install dip on your laptop. Look at it at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dip-lang.org<p>The project took me around two months for the core language, and a couple of weeks for the website. I hope you find some value out of this project :)<p>Github repo (Spaghetti code - read with caution): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;raghavnautiyal&#x2F;Dip
======
john_dove
wow - this is so cool!

